# Application of Hebrews 6:4-6



## Romans922 (May 15, 2010)

If a man was once an evangelical, professed belief in the Gospel of Jesus Christ, lived a decent life (showing an external holiness of some sort), then got mixed in with eastern religions, and eventually became Eastern Orthodox. The man knows the theology/beliefs of Eastern Orthodoxy, which essentially holds the Gospel and salvation as (Jesus + sacraments, etc.). Would such a man fall under the warning of Hebrews 6:4-6, which says, "4For in the case of those who have once been enlightened and have tasted of the heavenly gift and have been made partakers of the Holy Spirit, 5and have tasted the good word of God and the powers of the age to come, 6and then have fallen away, it is impossible to renew them again to repentance, since they again crucify to themselves the Son of God and put Him to open shame. "?

Secondly, if he does fall under Hebrews 6:4-6, should we as Christians still seek to preach to Him the Gospel in hope that he will repent and believe the true Gospel?


----------



## Peairtach (May 15, 2010)

Yes he would fall under such a _warning_. But remember that we ourselves cannot tell infallibly whether another person who professed the faith was truly converted or not, and may be going through backsliding rather than ultimate apostasy or have committed the unforgiveable sin.

Only the God Himself knows infallibly if someone has crossed the line and committed the unforgiveable sin. Maybe someone would wish to disagree here.

We should still witness to such a person, because we do not infallibly know he has crossed the line in his heart. At the same time we may sometimes feel that our preaching time may possibly be better spent elsewhere.

Remember e.g. the case of Solomon, who was a true believer in the God of Israel, yet fell so severely and prolongedly that we would have wondered if he was ever truly converted in the first place.

Yet apparently he wrote the Book of Ecclesiastes under the inspiration of the Holy Spirit after this.

The Bible doesn't indicate that we can _infallibly_ know the status before God of others, but only our own status. Once again, some may wish to disagree here.


----------



## ACBRown (May 16, 2010)

I would say that the warnings in general would be appropriate. In the case of Hebrews, they were shrinking back, looking to return to their roots, which was basically rejecting Jesus as the Christ. Now I wouldn't shy away from warning this person, even utilizing Hebrews, but maybe Galatians would be more appropriate. Who has bewitched you? Or, are you going to start with the Spirit, but continue now in the flesh? Or, don't you know that there is only one Gospel? You've fallen from grace! 

Austin


----------



## Peairtach (May 16, 2010)

We should warn people as best we can with the fallible knowledge we have of their souls.

I don't know if we should say to anyone you are now beyond the realm of saving grace and you've committed the unpardonable sin. 

We could warn them of the danger they are in.


----------



## Scott1 (May 17, 2010)

Wow- what confusion, murkiness, and despair sin produces (and wasted time)!

Of course, as has been said, we cannot infallibly know if the person is saved- only God can know with certainty.

But, we can look at the overall life pattern as evidence for assurance (carefully distinguishing evidence from "grounds").

What you describe is someone who professed, apparently "participated" for some time in a church where the gospel is held. Then, he rejected that by going into a false religion (for how long?), and now has gone to a communion we might broadly call Christian but does not hold a biblical gospel or the authority of Scripture.

This would seem to be proving out a life that is not really saved. Certainly, it is worth treating the person _as if_ they were not, and needs witness and evangelism.

Hebrews 6:4-6 is a warning, an admonition that salvation and participation in the covenant community is not a game to be taken lightly.

I take it more as an analogy that once someone has been given much, they cannot quickly waste it, and expect to easily or quickly be restored to what they had.

I would take the Scripture more as an analogy of that, more than as a judgment on this man's case.

But this person needs to be treated by individual Christians and by the church as an unbeliever, and carefully probated when and if he makes attempt to return to the visible fold. In the meantime, he ought be engaged in the course of ordinary contacts.


----------



## RandPhoenix (May 17, 2010)

Would I be totally off in using both this passage and Hebrews 10:29-30 as evidence for infants being in the covenant? I think the verses could very well be describing those who grew up in the Covenant community, were baptized into such a community (hence Hebrews 10 talking about the blood that sanctified them), and apostasized. Is that totally without merit?


----------



## Peairtach (May 17, 2010)

We don't know if these people grew up in the Covenant of Grace, although to the extent that they were Jewish they did, but that they apostasised or backslid as adults, who were partaking of the Lord's Supper.

Therefore they received severe warnings from the writer to the Hebrews.

I don't know if your argument has much traction.

Even dispensationalist baptists believe that Jewish babies are in the Covenant, or in a Covenant


----------

